# My favorite of all debates HOYT VS MATHEWS



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

don't start one of these. a whole lot of people will be all over you for this, myself being the first. personally, i really don't see the point of a debate like this. there's no sense in bickering over which company's bows are better. and something like this could very easily turn into a bash-fest.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah don't start one especially since you don't have a good bow company to start with-PSE:wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> yeah don't start one especially since you don't have a good bow company to start with-PSE:wink:


look who's talkin' :wink:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

i think it could get fun i dont like mathews at all dont have a hoyt but want one, but really want a bow tech yea there all good (except mathews) you just need to know how to shoot it thats all


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Hoyt To The Dagone Core


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

neither


----------



## SHOOTHOYT (Jan 1, 2008)

hoyt is the only way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

pse??? hahahahaahha

anybody who hates mathews probably never shot one


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

SHOOTHOYT said:


> hoyt is the only way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im with you hoyt only way to go


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i like bowtech though....i lose feeling in my hand after i shoot hoyts(the trykon)


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> pse??? hahahahaahha
> 
> anybody who hates mathews probably never shot one


yea i shot one it was nice it just i've shot better and it has a harder draw cycle to me thats all


----------



## SHOOTHOYT (Jan 1, 2008)

you gotta shoot a pro elite from hoyt. they shoot like nothig else. great


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

*any*

any kind is good as long as your comfortable with it and it shoots good for you its all personal preference


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

jake in ga said:


> any kind is good as long as your comfortable with it and it shoots good for you its all personal preference


exactly:thumbs_up


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i started this thread just because i think its funny when people debate hardcore which is better. i really dont care who thinks what is better.. they all will kill a deer. different bows are for different people. the person who brought me into bow hunting just happen to shoot mathews. now i do too.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

jake in ga said:


> any kind is good as long as your comfortable with it and it shoots good for you its all personal preference


Amen


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

everybody has different taste in there bow its just what ur comfortable with and what ur used to. I shoot a mathews but i shot the Bowtech general man there was no shock and there new camo is soo nice it feel like ruber from what i heard its really derable too. So dont start bashing companies everybodys different and most of the bows people have is just bc there used to it like if they shoot mathews they usaully stick to it for a long time.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welll.... i have both.. 

First you said the trykon made you not have feelin in you hand.. I will agree with you 100% on that on becuz it was true. Heavy and extremely vibrant. Didnt like it myself.. but others might not think its bad.

I shoot a Hoyt because its heavy and doesnt vibrate. Bein heavy allows me to hold the bow more steady and the draw is extremely smooth for me. 

I like mathews for target shooting because the let off is a little better than my hoyt allowing me to hold back a while longer and make a good target shot. 

But when i hunt with my hoyt.. i think i can hold that bad boy back forever just cuz im always pumped. And I can shoot better in the field with my Hoyt...

Just my .02


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hoyt is the only way to go.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

well, how about we all talk about why Hoyt or Mathews is the best brand.

technologys, etc.

I think hoyt puts alot more money, and time in to their bows, and thats why many people use them for 3-D, and hunting both.

They (Hoyt) usually release about 8 new bows every year, and if they are a model like the year before, they updated something on them..

Mathews on the other hand, releases about 4 bows every year, and im not impressed, but remember this is all opinion. Im not bashing Mathews, im just a big hoyt fan. :wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

so out of this thread alot more youth archers like the hoyts so far.

thats the really the only reason why i posted this, to see what youth archers like more, hoyt or mathews.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> pse??? hahahahaahha
> 
> anybody who hates mathews probably never shot one




no one shoots mathews because they arent the great bow you think they are. my bow is faster just quiet and has less vibration. and you laugh at pse??? give me a break.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Shoot what's best for YOU, it doesnt matter what the other guys using unless he's beeting you.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

:chortle: now that is funny, BIGBC


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hoyt. for life


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Mathews


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Simple really. Both are outrageously priced. Hoyt gives you two cams where the rotten scammers at Mathews only dole out one, Advantage Hoyt


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*look at the name hoyt all the way*


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mathews, but i am open to what ever it is what shoots good for me. when i buy a a new bow i am going to go to a pro shop and shoot a bunch and buy the one i like don't matter the brand name they all kill deer! RIGHT?????


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sticks!!!! Honestly I don't care- whichever one gets you shooting more sounds better:wink:.

I'll say this for PSE- they do make some decent Trad bows. Never tried their compounds, but their longbows and recurves are pretty nice.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I got a hyot but im thinking about getting a mathews for 3d and hunting


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

HOYT all the way


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

When my padre bought a Switchback XT, I immediately became a Hoyt man. Ya know, you can't go with that your own dad has, you gotta break the mold! So with that said, I'm for hoyt. Anyone agree that for the last 3-4 years, Mathews has taken practically the same bow, tweaked it, and given it a new name? Just my personal feelings, I mean c'mon, Slim limbs?! Big deal. And oh, the 100 harmonic dampeners! lol, but with that also said, My next bow will be a Bowtech.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

What happened to the good ol Bear archery??? My Buckmasters BTR shoots better"atleast I think so" than my uncles mathews DXT
*GO BEAR ARCHERY!!!!!*


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> no one shoots mathews because they arent the great bow you think they are. my bow is faster just quiet and has less vibration. and you laugh at pse??? give me a break.


i was never a fan of pse, infact i didnt like them one bit. but.....i really do like the xforce.


----------



## warrenc1 (Sep 24, 2007)

another pointless post


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i said it once ill say it again HOYT and there recurves arnt bad ether.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Pointless thread. Seriously, who cares. There's no winning argument here, and it just gets annoying.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PSE makes good recurves and longbows. Very good fro their price as far as laminated bows go.

Also, I would like to note that no bow can truly out perform another. You guys keep forgetting something very important- evryone needs something different. Just take a look at Native American bows. They were different all over the country. True, there was a type that all tribes seemed to use, but most had a certain style for their area and needs. Same as today. People all get into a fuss over the "best" compound bow, when really their chasing their own tail.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> PSE makes good recurves and longbows. Very good fro their price as far as laminated bows go.
> 
> Also, I would like to note that no bow can truly out perform another. You guys keep forgetting something very important- evryone needs something different. Just take a look at Native American bows. They were different all over the country. True, there was a type that all tribes seemed to use, but most had a certain style for their area and needs. Same as today. People all get into a fuss over the "best" compound bow, when really their chasing their own tail.


thank you 
excellent point :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This thread is funny.

It just gives me something else to look forward to look at after school, and see the nonsense people argue about. :wink:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have shot Hoyt, Mathews, pse, martin, pearson, jennings, bear, and a few others. And for me, Hoyts are the best. They outshoot all others by far. I love my Vectrix XL (shot a 300 59X on a 5 spot today with it) And will be getting an UltraElite this summer and problably a ProElite this fall.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> This thread is funny.
> 
> It just gives me something else to look forward to look at after school, and see the nonsense people argue about. :wink:


ha ha, you make me laugh man. 
there are threads just like this all over AT and no-one ever wins.

Still waiting on that UltraElite


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i like this kid, whitetail 234 hes smart.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

mathews is the only way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MATHEWS SOLOCAM


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> ha ha, you make me laugh man.
> there are threads just like this all over AT and no-one ever wins.
> 
> Still waiting on that UltraElite


I cant believe its still not there yet.

Id call and check on it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I cant believe its still not there yet.
> 
> Id call and check on it.


Ive lost count of how many times ive tried. Calls, emails, faxs . . .


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> Ive lost count of how many times ive tried. Calls, emails, faxs . . .


man that blows. i hope it gets to you soon. like as in Monday soon :wink: . it's been like, what 14-15 weeks? that is just not right.


----------



## mcclaya10 (Mar 7, 2008)

i personally like my browning rage. its a smooth draw and good let off. you can adjust the length from 25 to 31'. its quiet and doesnt vibrate at all. but if i had to pick i would pick hoyt. hoyts are much quieter and lighter. mathews are loud, tough to draw, and heavy. but thats just me.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont shoot either but since i hate mathews i would say that hoyt is better.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> man that blows. i hope it gets to you soon. like as in Monday soon :wink: . it's been like, what 14-15 weeks? that is just not right.


HA HA, even better. I picked it up yesterday =]
i got an email from hoyt saying they didnt know when they would get round to building it, and then phoned my dealer to tell them and he said it just arrived lol.

Its awesome. ill get some pics up soon =]


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> HA HA, even better. I picked it up yesterday =]
> i got an email from hoyt saying they didnt know when they would get round to building it, and then phoned my dealer to tell them and he said it just arrived lol.
> 
> Its awesome. ill get some pics up soon =]


Im happy for ya man!

Now, you gonna sell me that Trykon XL?
:angel::angel::teeth::teeth:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Im happy for ya man!
> 
> Now, you gonna sell me that Trykon XL?
> :angel::angel::teeth::teeth:


ha ha, my dads already decided he wants it. im not arguing though, hes givin me $1100 for it (full kit, and archery equipment costs considerably more over here and keeps its value a lot better).

It shoots like an absolute beauty =]
and looks awesome 2.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

they re both good bows but hoyt is thougher and stronger built.But mathews is smooth and quiet very good bow but i preferr hoyt pro-elite


----------



## BighornDropper8 (Mar 28, 2008)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> yeah i started this thread just because i think its funny when people debate hardcore which is better. i really dont care who thinks what is better.. they all will kill a deer. different bows are for different people. the person who brought me into bow hunting just happen to shoot mathews. now i do too.


 And the person who also brought you into hunting shot a recurve. i taught you a lot. Don't forget it!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I enjoy these threads because there is always a clear conclusion.

Maybe instead of everyother person starting a "vs." thread, we could "sticky" one and whenever someone wants to start an argument they could go there to stir up the masses.
Intelligence is everywhere on AT.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok their all still in business and they all have their advantages. there is also a trade off for everything in archery. if u guys want to argure do it by shooting or just get out and shoot:zip:


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

I say hoyt. My daughter shoots mathews and she is thinking bout chonging to hoyt.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

well i had a vulcan until last week i sold it and went back to bowtech much better fit for me so i cant choose between these 2


----------

